# [gelöst] kdepim 4.6.0 kmail Problem

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich bin gestern auf kdepim 4.6.0 umgestiegen. Akonadi mit externem mysql zeigt alles grün an, keine Fehler. Adressbuch ist allerdings leer. Auch wenn ich neu importiere, wird nichts angezeigt. kmail Accounts sind auch weg. Auch wenn ich neu einrichte, wird mit jedem Start der Einrichtungsdialog neu aufgerufen.

```
"Failed to fetch the resource collection
```

Adressbuch funktioniert nach neuem LogIn. kmail auch mit neuem Testuser nicht.Last edited by flammenflitzer on Tue Jun 14, 2011 5:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Etwas wenig Info. Mit welchem Protokoll holst du deine Mails ab? POP3? IMAP? Oder landen die in ner MailDir?

Der Resource-Migrator war der große Blocker, hat bei mir in den frühen Betas einiges an Mist produziert, scheinbar geht er immer noch nicht so recht...

Dass kmail mit einem neuen Test-User nicht geht wundert mich - ist der wirklich komplett neu und nackig?

Prinzipiell wären mehr Infos nicht schlecht.

* ~/.xsession-errors

* kdebugdialog die wichtigen Debug-Ausgaben aktivieren

Wann kommt diese ominöse Fehlermeldung, die du in den Raum gestellt hast?

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ kmail

kmail2(13463)/kdeui (Wallet): The kwalletd service has been disabled 

kmail2(13463)/kdeui (Wallet): The kwalletd service has been disabled 

kmail2(13463)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ kmail2(13463)/libakonadi Akonadi::SpecialCollectionsRequestJob::slotResult: Failed SpecialCollectionsRequestJob::slotResult "Unknown error. (Failed to fetch the resource collection.)" 

kmail2(13463) MailCommon::Kernel::emergencyExit: "KMail encountered a fatal error and will terminate now.

The error was:

Failed to fetch the resource collection." 

kmail2(13463)/libakonadi Akonadi::SpecialCollectionsRequestJob::slotResult: Failed SpecialCollectionsRequestJob::slotResult "Unknown error. (Failed to fetch the resource collection.)" 

kmail2(13463) MailCommon::Kernel::emergencyExit: "KMail encountered a fatal error and will terminate now.

The error was:

Failed to fetch the resource collection." 

kmail2(13463)/libakonadi Akonadi::SpecialCollectionsRequestJobPrivate::resourceScanResult: Failed to request resource "akonadi_maildir_resource_0" : "Unknown error. (Failed to fetch the resource collection.)" 

kmail2(13463)/libakonadi Akonadi::SpecialCollectionsRequestJob::slotResult: Failed SpecialCollectionsRequestJob::slotResult "Unknown error. (Failed to fetch the resource collection.)" 

kmail2(13463) MailCommon::Kernel::emergencyExit: "KMail encountered a fatal error and will terminate now.

The error was:

Failed to fetch the resource collection." 

kmail2(13463)/libakonadi Akonadi::SpecialCollectionsRequestJobPrivate::resourceScanResult: Failed to request resource "akonadi_maildir_resource_0" : "Unknown error. (Failed to fetch the resource collection.)" 

kmail2(13463)/libakonadi Akonadi::SpecialCollectionsRequestJob::slotResult: Failed SpecialCollectionsRequestJob::slotResult "Unknown error. (Failed to fetch the resource collection.)" 

kmail2(13463) MailCommon::Kernel::emergencyExit: "KMail encountered a fatal error and will terminate now.

The error was:

Failed to fetch the resource collection." 

kmail2(13463)/libakonadi Akonadi::SpecialCollectionsRequestJobPrivate::resourceScanResult: Failed to request resource "akonadi_maildir_resource_0" : "Unknown error. (Failed to fetch the resource collection.)" 

kmail2(13463)/libakonadi Akonadi::SpecialCollectionsRequestJob::slotResult: Failed SpecialCollectionsRequestJob::slotResult "Unknown error. (Failed to fetch the resource collection.)" 

kmail2(13463) MailCommon::Kernel::emergencyExit: "KMail encountered a fatal error and will terminate now.

The error was:

Failed to fetch the resource collection." 

kmail2(13463)/libakonadi Akonadi::SpecialCollectionsRequestJobPrivate::resourceScanResult: Failed to request resource "akonadi_maildir_resource_0" : "Unknown error. (Failed to fetch the resource collection.)" 

kmail2(13463)/libakonadi Akonadi::SpecialCollectionsRequestJob::slotResult: Failed SpecialCollectionsRequestJob::slotResult "Unknown error. (Failed to fetch the resource collection.)" 

kmail2(13463) MailCommon::Kernel::emergencyExit: "KMail encountered a fatal error and will terminate now.

The error was:

Failed to fetch the resource collection." 

kmail2(13463)/libakonadi Akonadi::SpecialCollectionsRequestJobPrivate::resourceScanResult: Failed to request resource "akonadi_maildir_resource_0" : "Unknown error. (Failed to fetch the resource collection.)" 

```

Posteingang: pop3

Postausgang: smtp

----------

## franzf

Also Zugriff auf ein MailDir. Handelt es sich dabei vllt. um das Backup des Migrators, das beim Importieren angelegt wurde?

Oder wie kommen die Mails ins maildir?

Du könntest auch noch die "5254 akonadiresource (maildir)" im kdebugdialog anmachen, vielleicht gibts da konkrete Infos (wenn du das nicht findest, oben einfach nach "akonadi" filtern).

Und nochmal: Ist der Testuser wirklich komplett nackig? keine ~/.kde4, ~/.kde, ~/.local/share/akonadi, ~/.config/akonadi?

// edit:

Du hast kwallet deaktiviert? Vielleicht liegts daran...

----------

## flammenflitzer

Testuser noch enmal komplett geleert. Kmail neu installiert, ohne ccache. Funktioniert. Was muss ich denn jetzt bei mir löschen?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe alle email Accounts in aconadi gelöscht und neu erstellt. Funktioniert jetzt. Allerdings brauche ich noch die alten email. Wie, wo kann ich die finden/ importieren?

----------

## franzf

Du kannst erstmal eine akonadi-maildir-resource anlegen und da das alte Maildir deiner lokalen Mails angeben (besser du kopierst das ganze Verzeichnis an eine andere Stelle und legst die Resource darauf, damit die alten mails nicht angerührt werden).

Danach kannst du die Mails in KMail rumkopieren wie du willst oder die Resource einfach eingebunden lassen, wenn du sie nicht mehr brauchst über die akonadi-Config ($kcmshell4 kcm_akonadi_resources) einfach entfernen - das Verzeichnis mit den Mails wird aber nicht angetastet, das kannst du wenn du willst dann von Hand löschen.

----------

## franzf

Hier gibts auch ne kleine Diskussion über kmail-4.6.0/kde-4.6.4:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-881783.html

In dem langen Post von CkoTuHa steht auch, wo du die alten Mails findest und dass du das besser backuppen sollest  :Smile: 

Und der Migrator des Stable-Releases scheint tatsächlich einiges schlechter zu machen als der in den Betas... Argh :/

----------

## flammenflitzer

Bei mir sind die Verzeichnisse anders.

alt für beide Accounte: /home/olaf/.kde4/share/apps/kmail/mail/inbox/cur/

neu für beide: /home/olaf/.local/share/.local-mail.directory/inbox/cur/

Danke

----------

